# Blue Ridge



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Callbacks from the 1st series

1,2,3,4,5,7,8,10,11,12,16

11 total
________
Patrick schiavone


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Just heard Open just scratched the 1st series.....everyone was doing it.


Derby 2nd series everyone is back
________
Honda cb200


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

open not having that problem with second setup run 27only 3 dogs have done it. should finish late afternoon tomorrow


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby results

1st- #12 Tide O/H Jeff Lyons
2nd-#7 William H/Kristen Hoffman O/Ann Strathern
3rd-#3 Vapor O/H Ken Neil
4th -#5 Noodle O/H Jennifer Wallace

RJ-#11 Genny H/ Cara Mock O/Robert Dozer

Congrats to all!!
________
Colorado dispensaries


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open stopped at 6pm last dog to run was #30. So far 3 dogs have done the test. They are starting at 7am tomorrow.
________
JAGUAR XJR-11 HISTORY


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Jeff and Lyn on Tides 1st thats great!!! Katie


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open stopped at 6pm last dog to run was #30. So far 3 dogs have done the test. They are starting at 7am tomorrow.


Sure would like to see a description of this Open test....

kg


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

K G said:


> Sure would like to see a description of this Open test....
> 
> kg


It is a quad.

There is a middle distance retired mark thrown hip pocket to the flyer station which has proven to be extremely difficult to pick up cleanly.

Beyond the middle distance retired is a stand out gun, and another long retired gun.

After picking up the flyer (which involves a small swim), dogs haven't been willing to run back tight to the backside of the flyer station and tend to flare the flyer station which puts them on a path to the stand out gun.

In addition, there are ditches and cover changes enroute to the middle retired, which disorients the dogs and makes that stand out gun more attractive.

The test takes a fair amount of time, so it will likely be mid afternoon before this series is completed.


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

At 1:20 pm, the Open is still going strong. Success rate has been about the same.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

4 dogs left to run @ 3:50 with a total of 6 completions without a handle


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

total of 70 dogs started 6 without a handle total of 27 back for land blind.
3,5,7,9,10,12, 14, 16, 17, 21, 27,28,33, 34, 35, 36, 37, 41,42, 43, 44, 45, 47, 48, 56, 66, 70


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Amt call backs for land blind
3,4,5,6,8,10,11,13,18,20,26,31,32,33,34,35,38,42,44,45,48,50,55 
will start blind tomorrow


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to the 3rd series water blind:

5, 6, 7, 11, 15, 18, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 30,


----------



## Down East (Dec 6, 2008)

Qualifying callbacks to the last series:

6, 7, 11, 15, 19, 20, 22, 24, 26, 30,


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

5,10,33,35,36,41,43,44,48,66,70

11 Total
________
Mercedes-Benz Om617 Engine


----------



## David Sours (Feb 4, 2006)

Any word on the Q?

Thanks, 
David


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open 1st Nero(Kippy Swingle) Alan Pleasant (new FC)
2nd Diesel ( Kippy Swingle) Alan Pleasant
3rd Striker Newt Cropper
4th Grady Chad Baker
Res. Jam---Skeeter Jerry Wilkes,
Jams--Dash(Jeff Lyons)Nellie(Ken Neil)Talla(Dave Opseth)Jock(Alan Pleasant)Jezzie(Newt Cropper) Cane (Alan Pleasant)


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Amat. 1st Skeeter Jerry Wilks
2nd Hope Jerry Wilks
3rd Connie Grayson Kelley
4th Lilly Forrest Faulkner
Sorry don't know Jams


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Q Results

1st- #24 Drake's West Bay Widgeon MH (Widgeon) O/H Tony Flowers
2nd - #20 Just A Little Bit Of Jazz (Ella) O/H Steve Bireley
3rd- #7 The Springwaters Ragin Storm (Stormy) O/H Bobby Davidson
4th- #11 Oldland's Handyman SH (Handy) O/ Christy Taucher H/ Cara Mock

There was a RJ and 2 or 3 Jams. I can't remember who got the RJ.

#26 Castlerun's Material Girl (Donna) O/Linda Downey H/ Jeff Stoneman
#22 Hillcrest Dark Star Czar (Trigger) O/Sara Tucker H/ Dave Walcott
And one of George Fiebelkorn's dogs either #6 or #19.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Congratulations to Tony on the Q win and good job Bobby & Stormy/Cane


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Ragin Storm Retrievers said:


> Q Results
> 
> 1st- #24 Drake's West Bay Widgeon MH (Widgeon) O/H Tony Flowers
> 2nd - #20 Just A Little Bit Of Jazz (Ella) O/H Steve Bireley
> ...


Way To Go Bobby!!!!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations to all who placed and finished the trial. 
Thank you to the judges and everyone who helped for making the trial a success. A special thanks goes to Steve Fergusen for allowing the club to hold it at his place. It is spectacular and a pleasure to run there.

Steve Bireley
Blue Ridge Retriever Club


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Jeff and Bobby !!


----------



## Bob Agnor (Nov 25, 2004)

Good Job Jeff and Tide


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I have posted photos from the Blue Ridge Retriever Club Derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/BRRC2009/BRRC2009-Derby/.

I will post the Amateur and Open photos as soon as they are done (Hopefully today or tomorrow).


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Very nice.

Steve


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

YardleyLabs said:


> I have posted photos from the Blue Ridge Retriever Club Derby at http://jeffgoodwin.com/BRRC2009/BRRC2009-Derby/.
> 
> I will post the Amateur and Open photos as soon as they are done (Hopefully today or tomorrow).


Jeff, 

Will the Open photos be at http://jeffgoodwin.com/BRRC2009/BRRC2009-Open/ ?


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Will the Open photos be at http://jeffgoodwin.com/BRRC2009/BRRC2009-Open/ ?


Yes, although I am delinquent in getting them posted. I had planned on having everything posted today but family and work intervened. I'm rushing to do what I can since I'll be at the Long Island trial Friday, Saturday and possibly Sunday.


----------



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

I would like to Thank the Judges, Workers, Bird boys, Contestants, and Land Owners for a wonderful Trial, everyones contributions of their time and efforts made a smoothe and fun Trial.

Congratulations to all that Finished and Placed in some Nice Tests.

Special Congratulations to Nancy Thomas for achieving the honor of a "Decade of Service to Blue Ridge Retriever Club". No one works harder.

Thanks Again,

David Barrow


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted photos from the Open at http://jeffgoodwin.com/brrc2009/brrc2009-open/index.htm.

I only took pictures of the dogs that ran the aborted first series and the first nine dogs running the revised first series. (Dogs 65-12).

I have photos of all the dogs that ran the Amateur and will post those later today.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

I posted photos from the Amateur at http://jeffgoodwin.com/BRRC2009/BRRC2009-Amateur/.

There are a few dogs for whom I did not post pictures, mostly because i ran out of time. Photos are posted in the order in which dogs ran. If you do not find photos of your dog, feel free to contact me and I will see what I have.


----------

